# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wil graag zwanger worden

## saampjes

Hallo,

Ik ben sinds eind Juni gestop met de pil (diane 35) ik ben nu op 03-07-2007 ongesteld geweest en daarna niet mee, ik heb twee testen gedaan (beide negatief).
Ik heb ongeveer 10 jaar de pil genomen, is dit een normale reactie?
Ik heb wel steeds een menstruatie achtige pijn maar het blijft uit.
Ik hoor het graag.
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie.

----------


## _meisje_

zelf geen ervaring mee maar hoor toch wel overal.. als je zolang aan de pil bent geweest en ineens stop.. 
dat je mentruatie weg kan blijven of vroegtijdig kan herhalen..
dat is volgens mij een hele normale reactie van je lichaam

----------


## anitatje

hai ik ben in januarie gestopt met de pil en gewoon nog ongesteld geworden tot 07-07-2007 en nu al niet meer sinds na mijn laaste periode en heb zelf ook al verschillende test gedaan en ook negatief,mijn advies maak een afspraak bij de dokter en die stuurt je wel door,heb ik ook gedaan en moet dus de 18 sept naar het ziekenhuis,voor een onderzoek.misschien is dat het beste voor te doen.
gr anita

----------


## lacuna

Ik heb ook gehoord dat na lang gebruik van de pil ervoor kan zorgen dat je minder snel zwanger wordt.

----------


## natasjcha

hallo ben ook bezig om zwanger te worden lukt niet zo best ;ben in mei gestopt en ben daarna elke maand regelmatig ongi geweest alleen de laatste x was ik een week te laat en na dat het weg was kwam na 2 dagen donker bruin bloed wie weet wat dat is groetjes natasjcha[[

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Natasjcha,

Dat donker bruin bloed, of donker bruine afscheiding, net hoe je het noemen wilt, is simpel weg gewoon oud bloed. Het is bloed wat al wat langer in het lichaam zit zeg maar. Dat je nu nog niet zwanger bent, zou evengoed kunnen. Na pil gebruik duurt het bij de ene langer dan bij de ander. Na het pilgebruik kan het maanden duren voordat alles weer "perfect" werkt. Het lichaam heeft tijd nodig om zich aan te passen nu het geen hormonale stimulatie meer krijgt. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## marly

hallo
ook ik heb dit probleem gehad. in februari 2008 gestopt met de pil. toen gewone menstruatie gehad t/m augustus. daarna ineens niet meer. gelukkig kwam het bij mij na 3 maanden weer terug. Wel heb ik begrepen dat het ook veel langer kan duren. dus wacht het even af. en blijft het echt lang weg, ga dan eens naar de dokter. die kan je er vast meer over vertellen.
succes.

----------


## natasjcha

bedankt voor het reageren ,zal dus nog wat geduld moeten hebben ,blijven oefenen dus .ik heb al een dochter van acht ,wordt dus tijd,mijn klokje tikt ook door groetjes natasjcha

----------

